# OGRIMSDIRECT.COM: FREE RAFFLE FOR LAYITLOW MEMBERS



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

I received this message from my friend John, at OGRimsdirect.COM

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM has sold many wheels throughout the years here on Layitlow. We appreciate the continued repeat business and positive responses from members who have purchased our wheels. This is the reason we have decided to have a raffle for a FREE set of wheels for our members of Layitlow. 
The raffle will have a specific time frame and we will "DEFINITELY" deliver a free set of chrome 13” or 14” wheels to a member. 
I have seen other businesses attempt to have raffles and fail to follow through with their promise to give the wheels away. This will not be the case with this raffle, as it will be shown on Youtube, so there are no questions about who won the wheels and to rule out any tampering with the raffle.
This is our way of saying "THANK YOU" to everyone who has kept us in business by purchasing our product. In the next few days, I will instruct members on how they can enter the raffle. Once again, this raffle is FREE, so good luck to everyone and remember, for all your wire wheel purchases, at great prices, Please call 
(562) 926-4444. or visit WWW.OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

 Thank you,
John 

OGrimsdirect.com



Click the link:










Alright guys we got it up and running here is a link to join in on the raffle! just click here ----> https://www.ogrimsdirect.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=148

1, All you need is a Email account or a Facebook account to enter.
2, you must be a layitlow member for at least 6 months or longer to JOIN.
3, can only enter one time per member.


The winner will be generated randomly by a third party program on Jul 31st.
That link will also show the winner when the time comes! i will also post that info on here as well
Thats it for now good luck guys!

i will try to get one of the mods to cut and paste this on the 1st page.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

That's tight. Hope they foolow through. Good company for wire wheels. Its where I got mine.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Wonder who doesnt follow through on raffles.... :twak: :rofl: Maybe OG wires should be the sponsor of the wheels forum :shocked:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

CoupeDTS said:


> Wonder who doesnt follow through on raffles.... :twak: :rofl: Maybe OG wires should be the sponsor of the wheels forum :shocked:


:shocked:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

The sponsorship is in the works.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

TopDogg said:


> The sponsorship is in the works.


:shocked:

:rimshot:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

TopDogg said:


> The sponsorship is in the works.


not delivering on last raffle should revoke current sponsers permit..


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Nice. I always use ogrimsdirect and they've always come through and are a little less $$ than the other guys.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

saweet.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

I hope the engraver is not sick.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

I`M IN!


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Option to upgrade from chrome and pay the difference?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

How about those of us return customers get a extra entry :biggrin:


----------



## callee11 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hell yeah :worship:


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Lokela707 (Mar 24, 2012)

Sweet!!!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

CoupeDTS said:


> Wonder who doesnt follow through on raffles.... :twak: :rofl: Maybe OG wires should be the sponsor of the wheels forum :shocked:



:x:


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

Will always vouch for OG customer service! I hope they are made the official sponser soon.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Check in Rafl!n


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

so how does one partake in this free raffle ?


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

Did I won yet?:cheesy:


----------



## KC_Caddy (Apr 28, 2008)

How do we get in?


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

sign me up


----------



## caddy93 (Sep 17, 2008)

Sigm me. Up. To.


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

Sign me up!


----------



## es68impala (Jul 24, 2009)

I want some free rims. How do I get in?


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 85Caprice (Apr 1, 2011)

hell yeah,lets get it goin :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

I've ordered knock offs from there website would love to win some 13x7s sign me up


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

Caddys83 was here


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Don't leave me out


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

The details on how to enter will be posted next week.


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Yessir!


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

TTT keep this up top so we can all get in on this


----------



## T SHIRT RIDER (May 28, 2012)

count me in, i need some new furniture


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

Koo


----------



## locoloco62 (May 24, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

im in...


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Im in


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

Did I win yet?
Let me know!


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

:wow:..Free............................................................................................Im in


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

Waiting for entry info :biggrin:


----------



## Down_South_66_Rider (May 3, 2012)

Works for me


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

IM IN LMK


----------



## gervais_85 (Mar 17, 2006)

Me too


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

Sign me up! Someone plz pm me when it happens! Lol


----------



## notoriouscc (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm in!!!!


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

Sign me up. Im in


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TTT for needing new rims. I bought some and bummed em all out to club members with tire/wheel issues. Now I don't even have a spare. I had 3 spares a month ago. :facepalm:


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

FREE:x:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

If its free its me!



If you treatin I'm eatin!!


----------



## droptop63 (Oct 11, 2009)

put me in the pot


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Still just a rumor, looks like this raffle failed before it got started


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

CoupeDTS said:


> Still just a rumor, looks like this raffle failed before it got started


it is not a rumor i am currently working on integrating the raffle to our website, should get it up soon so everyone can start joining,
just wanted to get the word out there so when the time comes they will all know about it, it is not as easy as you think i would rather just have you take care of the raffle let me know if you are interested, because we are ready to give a free set away! :thumbsup:


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

:run:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> it is not a rumor i am currently working on integrating the raffle to our website, should get it up soon so everyone can start joining,
> just wanted to get the word out there so when the time comes they will all know about it, it is not as easy as you think i would rather just have you take care of the raffle let me know if you are interested, because we are ready to give a free set away! :thumbsup:


That's what we needed to hear thanks :biggrin:


----------



## recs64 (Dec 17, 2006)

:thumbsup:I'M IN!!!!


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> it is not a rumor i am currently working on integrating the raffle to our website, should get it up soon so everyone can start joining,
> just wanted to get the word out there so when the time comes they will all know about it, it is not as easy as you think i would rather just have you take care of the raffle let me know if you are interested, because we are ready to give a free set away! :thumbsup:


pm me call or text 801-309-4600


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

Alright guys we got it up and running here is a link to join in on the raffle! just click here ----> https://www.ogrimsdirect.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=148

1, All you need is a Email account or a Facebook account to enter.
2, you must be a layitlow member for at least 6 months or longer to JOIN.
3, can only enter one time per member.


The winner will be generated randomly by a third party program on Jul 31st.
That link will also show the winner when the time comes! i will also post that info on here as well
Thats it for now good luck guys!

i will try to get one of the mods to cut and paste this on the 1st page.


----------



## callee11 (Mar 26, 2012)

6 months????? Damn


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

callee11 said:


> 6 months????? Damn


oh you mean for being a layitlow member?

the raffle ends on the end of July 31 and a winner will be posted.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

i signed up on your website, but how do i know im entered in the drawing?:dunno:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

sorry please try again i was changeing some settings so if any one has tried to enter with in the last 30 min please do so again.

when you enter it will say entries earned in green on the top right 1 of 1


----------



## k louie (Jul 17, 2006)

I just entered my name easy set-up 
Thanks fellas


----------



## DarkLincoln (Jan 1, 2012)

Entered. Big thanks to OG RIMS for doing this!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

koo im in. thanks for the info from yesterday!:thumbsup:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

signed up thanks for the heads up, btw can u pm me some prices on some deep dish 20s and 22s spoke please. chrome


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

I tried to sign up. It said not taking anymore entrys, Raffle was over?
I put my email and FB


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm in!
Went to recent activity and verified. There was a "J.D." on the list buajaja!


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm in shoooouuuu....


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

Just signed in. Thanks homie !


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Can you account for people with 10+ troll accounts?


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm in. Just in case, can I get a quote on the 72 cross with gold nip n hub


----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

Im in!


----------



## olskoolchevy (Oct 10, 2009)

o.g. puttin it down, i'm in


----------



## es68impala (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm in. Thanks guys!


----------



## Mr.LoWrId3r (Jan 14, 2011)

Im in thanks, :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Sounds like a plan, especially when my broke ass cant afford a set this summer


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

Im in. I would love some fresh chrome's on my car.


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

I'm in thanks a lot OG Rims I appreciate opportunity!!


----------



## datinmans58 (Feb 7, 2011)

COUNT ME IN .!!! DID I WIN YET ? LMAO


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## PHAT CHUY (Nov 6, 2009)

Kool, I'm in :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 62Impala13s (Jan 7, 2012)

Im in,hope I win :x:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Signed up but im curious how the site knows if we have been on layitlow for 6 months or noth if we use sn email address different then our layitlow sign on?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Signed up but im curious how the site knows if we have been on layitlow for 6 months or noth if we use sn email address different then our layitlow sign on?


you must use the same email address as your layitlow.com account.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

PINNED


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

i'm signed up
vic a. [email protected]


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

in :x:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Lay It Low 916 said:


> sell out :roflmao:


Check teh envious topic puto then call me a sell out :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

FirmeJoe said:


> Check teh envious topic puto then call me a sell out :happysad:


:rofl:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i entered to keep an eye on firmehaina:scrutinize:


----------



## silent7905 (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Lay It Low 916 said:


> no ****?


un petit


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> i entered to keep an eye on firmehaina:scrutinize:


:naughty:


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm in :x:


----------



## Fleetwood94 (Mar 24, 2008)

does O.G. have any current layitlow coupons that will work on their site when ordering 13x7's?


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

:x:


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:thumbsup::x:


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

Up in this thang :x:


----------



## R.O. CADDY (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm In :x:


----------



## Heavy-D (Jun 17, 2011)

cool im in:thumbsup:


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

:thumbsup: In there like swimwear


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm in ?


----------



## JJEH (Jun 23, 2012)

Sounds good to me...


----------



## FrankE (Jun 8, 2012)

where do i sign up?


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

where my wheels...:ninja:


----------



## young bird (Mar 5, 2011)

When well we know who won the rims


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

FrankE said:


> where do i sign up?


please check page 4 for details.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

young bird said:


> When well we know who won the rims


Please read page 4 of this topic for details.


----------



## 83MCinBmore (Jun 14, 2011)

count me in!!


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Just signed up.


----------



## Rez Dog 406 (Sep 26, 2004)

In!


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

DarkLincoln said:


> Entered. Big thanks to OG RIMS for doing this!


X87


----------



## TONEAKARAGE (Dec 26, 2006)

Im in!.....Good Luck All!


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Did I win yet


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: I'm interested! 





TopDogg said:


> I received this message from my friend John, at OGRimsdirect.COM
> 
> OGRIMSDIRECT.COM has sold many wheels throughout the years here on Layitlow. We appreciate the continued repeat business and positive responses from members who have purchased our wheels. This is the reason we have decided to have a raffle for a FREE set of wheels for our members of Layitlow.
> The raffle will have a specific time frame and we will "DEFINITELY" deliver a free set of chrome 13” or 14” wheels to a member.
> ...


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm in thanks!!


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

?..


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

Alright guys we got it up and running here is a link to join in on the raffle! just click here ----> https://www.ogrimsdirect.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=148

1, All you need is a Email account or a Facebook account to enter.
2, you must be a layitlow member for at least 6 months or longer to JOIN.
3, can only enter one time per member.


The winner will be generated randomly by a third party program on Jul 31st.
That link will also show the winner when the time comes! i will also post that info on here as well
Thats it for now good luck guys!

i will try to get one of the mods to cut and paste this on the 1st page.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

less then a week away.


----------



## THEE805RAIDER (Jun 30, 2007)

I'M IN..!


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

Im in:thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

hno:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:x:


----------



## THEE805RAIDER (Jun 30, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

TTT


----------



## claudio1433 (Nov 24, 2008)

:x:


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> Alright guys we got it up and running here is a link to join in on the raffle! just click here ----> https://www.ogrimsdirect.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=148
> 
> 1, All you need is a Email account or a Facebook account to enter.
> 2, you must be a layitlow member for at least 6 months or longer to JOIN.
> ...


What time is the drawaing tomm???


----------



## young bird (Mar 5, 2011)

Hope I win


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

:banghead: DIDNT WIN


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks alot OG Wires! :biggrin:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

tko_818 said:


> Thanks alot OG Wires! :biggrin:


you winn homie?


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> you winn homie?


Yeah bro! Thats my name on the website! I couldnt believe it.. it was my birthday yesterday too, so this is a nice.gift from the homies at OG!


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

young bird said:


> Hope I win


Stfu ****


----------



## young bird (Mar 5, 2011)

low81regal said:


> Stfu ****


I mad u didnt win


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

young bird said:


> I mad u didnt win


Lol


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

tko_818 said:


> Yeah bro! Thats my name on the website! I couldnt believe it.. it was my birthday yesterday too, so this is a nice.gift from the homies at OG!


:thumbsup: you know what they say: "pics or it didn't happen"...... pics of wheels i mean..... lol


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

Congrats?


----------



## Rez Dog 406 (Sep 26, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks alot homies! As soon as the wheels come in I'll post the pics so u know they didnt go m.i.a. like the other companies


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

tko_818 said:


> Thanks alot homies! As soon as the wheels come in I'll post the pics so u know they didnt go m.i.a. like the other companies


Congrats! on the nice Birthday gift! give us a call 562-926-4444 or pm me your phone # :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Congrats to the winner


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

tko_818 said:


> Thanks alot homies! As soon as the wheels come in I'll post the pics so u know they didnt go m.i.a. like the other companies


That's whats up, Homie...roll hard on dem thangs!


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

CadillacTom said:


> That's whats up, Homie...roll hard on dem thangs!


You already know homie! John at OG is a cool cat, Im headed down to pick up the wheels ina week, pics coming soon!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks O.G. for putting this FREE Raffle on, shows what type of company you guys are, and rest assured they will follow through with the rims unlike other raffles. Also congrats to the winner.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> Thanks O.G. for putting this FREE Raffle on, shows what type of company you guys are, and rest assured they will follow through with the rims unlike other raffles. Also congrats to the winner.



Thank you and all of the layitlow members for makeing this happen!:h5:

hopefully we can get another one rolling soon!


----------



## moonlighters (Jul 9, 2012)

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> Thank you and all of the layitlow members for makeing this happen!:h5:
> 
> hopefully we can get another one rolling soon!



:h5:


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

Going to pick up the wheels today! :biggrin: pics later!


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

I just wanted to say Thanks to John from OG. He really came through on this raffle, he was really cool and i think the man deserves his props for being the last man standing as far as LIL top wheel salesmen. This guy is the real deal, and i definitely will be hitting him up again. I love the quality of the wheels! THANKS AGAOIN JOHN!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> Thank you and all of the layitlow members for makeing this happen!:h5:
> 
> hopefully we can get another one rolling soon!


X2 I missed out on this one but Ill be allover the next one


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

brn2ridelo said:


> X2 I missed out on this one but Ill be allover the next one


we will let u guys know when get the 2nd one rolling.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

tko_818 said:


> Yeah bro! Thats my name on the website! I couldnt believe it.. it was my birthday yesterday too, so this is a nice.gift from the homies at OG!


:thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Good shit! OG kept their word; I know who I'm buying my rims off of when I'm ready.


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey homies is og open today been trying to call all day to oder a set of rims and no answer even left my info on voice mail


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

Who won


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Damn as usual I'm late


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

MINT'Z said:


> Who won


check page 8 for the winner.


----------



## david82 (Aug 6, 2012)

How much for 13x7 chrome with gold nipples n knock off?


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

any 14x6 for a 79 cadillac?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

david82 said:


> How much for 13x7 chrome with gold nipples n knock off?


pm sent!


----------



## Chepe68 (Aug 12, 2012)

14x7 for a 68 impala with front disk upgrade ;price thanks


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

will the reverse offset on your 14x7 fit a 95 fleetwood with out having to modify my car?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks for all the continued Support!


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

KAKALAK said:


> Damn as usual I'm late


me too!!!!! hope they decide to do another one some day


----------



## 97775 (Oct 22, 2012)

I was thinking about ordering a set of chrome and gold 13x7 reversed for my caddy. Quality is good?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

raffling still?


----------



## Low06 (Aug 25, 2011)

Yo tanbien


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

cleared up my inbox guys sorry for the long wait havent been on layitlow for awhile, you guys cal always check out our online store http://www.ogrimsdirect.com for prices or give us a call 562-926-4444 monday-friday- 10 -6pm 

ill try to get to every ones pm asap
Thanks


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> cleared up my inbox guys sorry for the long wait havent been on layitlow for awhile, you guys cal always check out our online store http://www.ogrimsdirect.com for prices or give us a call 562-926-4444 monday-friday- 10 -6pm
> 
> ill try to get to every ones pm asap
> Thanks



ok


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt :lol:


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

How much for 2 15x6 std straight 100 spoke chrome and set of adapters and spinners with tool 55432


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

looking for some candy blue nip and hub 13/7 for a bigbody $$$$$$


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

are the wheels and k/os china or us made?


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## mr gonzalez (Nov 12, 2008)

how much 13s and sipped to 60042 pm please


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

Are you guys still in business ? I left messages and no response .


----------



## SLONLO (Feb 3, 2012)

IF your buying a set of junk ass OG Wires, i would not not get anything gold.


----------



## La Skzanoma (Jul 12, 2013)

How about a new promo code for forum member discounts? You had one before.


----------



## solowrider (Aug 8, 2005)

Looking for 5 14x6 chrome shiped to 60804 .. how $$$$$


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

You guys do Cross laced? Looking for some Custom colored 14x7 and 14x6's.


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

China cross-laced only come in 13x7 or 14x7's,no 6's.


----------



## lowc (Apr 19, 2006)

PREMIUM SPORTWAYS


----------



## RICH_66 (Apr 3, 2014)

Still in biz?


----------

